# [NEWS] Shipit for free (k)ubuntu cd's now open



## rohandhruva (May 18, 2006)

Hi,

The ShipIt store is now open. Free CD's of ubuntu and kubuntu can be ordered. Please limit yourself and order only a reasonable amount of CD's - you can always order one and burn many more, from it, for your friends  Guys, they dont have an infinite wallet as some people tend to think 

Anyway, enough of my lecture .. here we go.

Shipit for free *Ubuntu* CD's
Shipit for free *KUbuntu* CD's
Shipit for free *edUbuntu* CD's

Enjoy!

EDIT : I have to add this --

*THIS IS FOR ALL USERS WHO WOULD LIKE TO HAVE BOTH UBUNTU AND KUBUNTU CD'S:*

You *can* order both ubuntu and kubuntu cd's using the same id. 
Now, heres what to do :

1) Go to *shipit.kubuntu.org and login using your id. Click on 1 Kubuntu CD, or how many ever you want. Enter your details below, and click on "Request CD".
2) Next, go to *shipit.ubuntu.com and again login using your id. Now, it will already show your request for 1 Kubuntu cd. Below, you can choose to change your order and request more _ubuntu_ cds. 

Done. *Dont* open 2 accounts -- they will need to pay double for shipping !

Rohan.

Edit2: Added edubuntu cd's.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 18, 2006)

thnx a lot buddy!  
Just ordered both of them.......


----------



## saurabh.sauron (May 18, 2006)

i want to order but am confused about which one. pls help me? my system is ancient. running ubuntu right now.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (May 18, 2006)

hey,thanx for the info!                            .


----------



## Brat-Man (May 18, 2006)

saurabh.sauron said:
			
		

> i want to order but am confused about which one. pls help me? my system is ancient. running ubuntu right now.



Order Both!!

From Now On Ubuntu Only Ships what they call "Desktop CD"

Its Essentially a Live CD with a Installer that Powerfull..
More Like a Live GUI Installer..

No.. They Wont Ship Seperate Install CD's, You Gotta Download it Yourself..


----------



## rohandhruva (May 18, 2006)

saurabh.sauron said:
			
		

> i want to order but am confused about which one. pls help me? my system is ancient. running ubuntu right now.



Get both, 1cd each, and try them out. I am a kde fan since minutes after using linux, so I cannot offer any views .. But they say the gnome polish that ubuntu gives far exceeds the kde polish.

Again, I'd advice you to order one of each, and stick to what you like. I am a KDE lover for live


----------



## navneeth_snr (May 18, 2006)

Thanks a lot, Ordered for both.


----------



## navneeth_snr (May 18, 2006)

saurabh.sauron said:
			
		

> i want to order but am confused about which one. pls help me? my system is ancient. running ubuntu right now.



I have two ids, I ordered Ubuntu from one and Kubuntu from another


----------



## rohandhruva (May 18, 2006)

navneeth_snr said:
			
		

> I have two ids, I ordered Ubuntu from one and Kubuntu from another



*EXTREMELY BAD MOVE* navneeth. You will cause ubuntu to pay two times for postage .. and its not cheap ! You are *expected* to order both ubuntu and kubuntu using the same i.d. -- then under that one id you will be able to see both the ubuntu as well as kubuntu requests. I request you to cancel your order from one i.d. and use the other i.d. to order from both ubuntu and kubuntu. You will save them postage, and redundancy. Seriously, ubuntu guys are very streamlined .. trust them


----------



## techno_funky (May 19, 2006)

hmm i wanted to try Kubuntu 
have used ubuntu 
wish they had a option 1 ubuntu cd 1 kubuntu cd
anyways since iam using ubuntu ordered ubuntu 
thanks for the heads up


----------



## Official Techie (May 19, 2006)

i m not a very much of linux user but i m using mandriva should i switch to kubuntu  is it a better option


----------



## Official Techie (May 19, 2006)

Kubuntu CDs are made specifically for various types of computers. The available architectures for Kubuntu are: 
The PC Edition will run on almost all PCs. This includes Intel x86-based systems like Intel Pentium and AMD Athlon. Choose this if you are unsure. 
The 64-bit PC Edition will run on computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). 

 1 Kubuntu CD (1 PC Edition) 
 1 Kubuntu CD (1 64-bit PC Edition) 
 5 Kubuntu CDs (5 PC Edition) 
 5 Kubuntu CDs (5 64-bit PC Edition) 
 10 Kubuntu CDs (8 PC Edition, 2 64-bit PC Edition)


what to choose i dont know


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2006)

Never used Linux but I want to try it out. I ordered both.


----------



## rohandhruva (May 19, 2006)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> hmm i wanted to try Kubuntu
> have used ubuntu
> wish they had a option 1 ubuntu cd 1 kubuntu cd
> anyways since iam using ubuntu ordered ubuntu
> thanks for the heads up



*THIS IS TO ALL USERS WHO WOULD LIKE TO HAVE BOTH UBUNTU AND KUBUNTU CD'S:*

You *can* order both ubuntu and kubuntu cd's using the same id. This is *not* a freemail account that you need to open 10 id's -- they use Launchpad account to keep track of bugs, wishlists, user statistics and so on.

Now, heres what to do :

1) Go to *shipit.kubuntu.org and login using your id. Click on 1 Kubuntu CD, or how many ever you want. Enter your details below, and click on "Request CD".
2) Next, go to *shipit.ubuntu.com and again login using your id. Now, it will already show your request for 1 Kubuntu cd. Below, you can choose to change your order and request more _ubuntu_ cds. 

Done. *Dont* open 2 accounts and such ! I am surprised no one here figured it out.

Rohan.


----------



## adit_sen (May 19, 2006)

this has already been posted about before. pls search before you post..

peace..
aditya


----------



## rohandhruva (May 19, 2006)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> Kubuntu CDs are made specifically for various types of computers. The available architectures for Kubuntu are:
> .. snip ..
> what to choose i dont know



Choose 1 kubuntu cd, unless you have a 64 bit pc. Though I would recomend that you order one kubuntu and one ubuntu 32 bit cd, so you can make your decision between kde and gnome.



			
				adit_sen said:
			
		

> this has already been posted about before. pls search before you post..
> 
> peace..
> aditya



If you mean that for me, show me where has this been posted before, for dapper drake, as a separate neat thread, with NEWS added in topic for better clarity ?



			
				Official Techie said:
			
		

> i m not a very much of linux user but i m using mandriva should i switch to kubuntu is it a better option



If you are not a linux fan, and you have perfetly working mandrive with which you are satisfied, then _dont_ switch. It will only cause more tediousness and work. Even though ubuntu is superior to mandriva in the package management system - mandriva uses .rpm which, in my opinion, is old and obsolete.

In general, to those who cant decide, order one cd of _both_ ubuntu and kubuntu. Then you can choose.

Cheers,
Rohan.


----------



## mehulved (May 19, 2006)

If I am right Dapper Drake cd's given out will perform as live cd's as well as installer. Right? Then, what's the problem in ordering one even if you're not gonna install it. You can always use it as a live cd.
BTW, I am gonna upgrade my current Ubuntu installation instead of ordering cd's this time. My 256kbps connection is good enough, hope things go well.


----------



## mvishnu (May 19, 2006)

Excuse me if i am deviating, but what will i need if I want to run XGL?


----------



## rohandhruva (May 19, 2006)

mvishnu said:
			
		

> Excuse me if i am deviating, but what will i need if I want to run XGL?



Yep, deviating you are.. Anyway, 

*wiki.kubuntu.org/XglHowto

should help. The instructions remain the same for ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu.


----------



## Brat-Man (May 19, 2006)

A Nice Processor..
512 MB Ram..
and a Good and cheap 3D Card like 5200 or Above (nVIDIA rocks! with XGL).
And Lots of Patience.. You May Screw up X Server sometimes..

Otherwise you're good to Go..

(I Had Posted some XGL Pics on the _other_ forum ^_^)


----------



## mvishnu (May 19, 2006)

rohandhruva said:
			
		

> Yep, deviating you are.. Anyway,
> 
> *wiki.kubuntu.org/XglHowto
> 
> should help. The instructions remain the same for ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu.



thanks a lot... I cant wait to try it out... thanks to all the digit guys for giving us xgl on this months dvd


----------



## chesss (May 19, 2006)

> I have two ids, I ordered Ubuntu from one and Kubuntu from another


 Not to worry, simply login and cancel the order with one id and then order again with the other id, so that both orders(ubuntu and kubuntu) are with the same id.

For those wondering which to order or new to linux, simply go for kubuntu, as kde is closer to windows (imo)

Note that kubuntu cd can be used both to install and as a live cd  and the OS will be officially supported for 3 years


----------



## saurabh.sauron (May 19, 2006)

i ordered both today. i might try the live cd (which is in the installation itself) of KDE first. Then i'll choose between ubuntu and kubuntu. thnx for suggestions.


----------



## chesss (May 19, 2006)

btw u don't need a cd to view the gui : *shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=631&slide=1


----------



## adit_sen (May 19, 2006)

sorry rohan, but i meant that for the entire post. regarding ordering free ubuntu cd's, its already been posted before at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9925&highlight=free+cd

peace..
aditya


----------



## vignesh (May 19, 2006)

Even edubuntu is available for shipping

shipit.edubuntu.org


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 19, 2006)

thnx buddy!
But what is this "edubuntu" ?


----------



## rohandhruva (May 20, 2006)

I knew about edubuntu, but I did not post it here, since imo, no one here needs it.. Like, hey, who here runs a school ? Anyway, enjoy 



> thnx buddy!
> But what is this "edubuntu" ?



Edubuntu is a specially designed version of ubuntu, made for kids and to be deployed in schools. It has kiddie games and typing tutors and such ..



> For those wondering which to order or new to linux, simply go for kubuntu, as kde is closer to windows (imo)



Heh, is this anything like windows ? (Those are my kde screenshots)
*dhruva.be/files/screenshots/priyank.png
*dhruva.be/files/screenshots/scr1.jpg

Point is, you can customize both gnome and kde to look the way you want .. its just that some people instantly "click" with gnome or kde.I find kde better suited to new users .. but kubuntu-kde polish is not half as nice as ubuntu-gnome polish .. So, you will have to decide for yourself


----------



## vignesh (May 20, 2006)

Nice screenshot... Are you in orkut ? If you are I have my screenshot in my album..

Ya true KDE is more easy to adjust to for those who come from windows background...

Use Karamba to make your Desktop more cool..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 20, 2006)

@rohandhruva
thnx buddy! Though I ordered Edubuntu also coz Some1 needs it.


----------



## navneeth_snr (May 25, 2006)

rohandhruva said:
			
		

> *EXTREMELY BAD MOVE* navneeth. You will cause ubuntu to pay two times for postage .. and its not cheap ! You are *expected* to order both ubuntu and kubuntu using the same i.d. -- then under that one id you will be able to see both the ubuntu as well as kubuntu requests. I request you to cancel your order from one i.d. and use the other i.d. to order from both ubuntu and kubuntu. You will save them postage, and redundancy. Seriously, ubuntu guys are very streamlined .. trust them



Hi,

I couldn't make an order of 2 CDs totally, so I made like that. I canceled both on the same day as techno_funky replied and ordered in one id. Yaar, I just haven't edited the post in Digit.

So don't worry, I too care and trust Ubuntu.


----------



## chesss (Jun 8, 2006)

*Recieved anybody??*

here i am waiting not so patiently for  my kubuntu cd. So has anyone recieved a cd yet? The status on the shipit page tells me that the cds were sent to the shipping company on 24th may. So thats 2 weeks past.
Surely it shouldn't take more than 2 weeks for the shipping company to send a cd. SO whats up? 

Desperately waiting for dapper....


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 8, 2006)

thanx for info.applied for it
what is differnce bewteen ubuntu & kubuntu & xubuntu.


----------



## mario_pant (Jun 8, 2006)

hehe.... got my 10 Ubuntu CDs today.... ordered a long time back......


----------



## mehulved (Jun 8, 2006)

@chesss wait up it takes some time. They have many orders. You will receive soon. It took me 1 month that was when demand was low. Right now demand is high cos dapper has just been released.
@ gary4gar
Ubuntu is basically based on GNOME, Kubuntu on KDE and Xubuntu on XFCE.


----------



## chesss (Jun 9, 2006)

> They have many orders. You will receive soon. It took me 1 month that was when demand was low. Right now demand is high cos dapper has just been released.


 but wouldnt they be spending stuff in bulk, hence  a higher demand == faster delivery?



> hehe.... got my 10 Ubuntu CDs today.... ordered a long time back......


 Are they dapper (version 6)?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 9, 2006)

chesss said:
			
		

> but wouldnt they be spending stuff in bulk, hence  a higher demand == faster delivery?


More orders = more cd's to be made = more hassles.
Well I don't know the whole actual process. Maybe you might find it on ubuntu's or launchpad's website



			
				chesss said:
			
		

> Are they dapper (version 6)?


Yes they are only shipping dapper now.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 9, 2006)

Ordered cds on 7th June...
I am from Uttranchal.
So how many days will it take?(Ans on ur experience)


----------



## chesss (Jun 10, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Yes they are only shipping dapper now.


  But he ordered the cds a long time back, while dapper has only been launched 1 week ago.

btw the status page says that they had sent the cds on 24th, but how is this possible as ubuntu was launched only on 1st june?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 10, 2006)

chesss said:
			
		

> But he ordered the cds a long time back, while dapper has only been launched 1 week ago.
> 
> btw the status page says that they had sent the cds on 24th, but how is this possible as ubuntu was launched only on 1st june?


I don't know the exact date but Ubuntu started taking orders for dapper only since last month or two. The CD's could be sent as they would have been ready by 24th. It has to be in the very first few batches. It was released on 1st of July cos, 1st of the month seems a nice date for release rather than say 25th or 26th.
Again, it is lot more work to set up servers for downloading CD's. Remember the CD's you download are not just in one location. It is spread over several servers worldwide. So, lot of things has to be taken care of. Well, if you want something more specific, chances are you'll get it in ubuntu's forum or maybe on ubuntu's site too.


----------



## manas (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info,ordered both Kubuntu and Ubuntu.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2006)

I got my pack today! 
They hv also included some stickers of UBUNTU.


----------



## rohandhruva (Jun 26, 2006)

GOD, even one of my friends got it .. i am so eager to get it  damn, when will it come


----------



## chesss (Jun 26, 2006)

I recieved kubuntu day-before yesterday  

Report: Excellent as such!! though I couldn't install it earlier due to some bugs and such, but now that Ihave tweaked (bum) configured, and setup stuff, it works great!!! 
If only linux and something like strokeit(mouse gestures) , I would dump windows anyday.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2006)

All 5 CDs of EDUBUNTU r not working on my comp.

I checked the contents in Windows and the CDs contain files but when I tried to boot using CD, nothing happened. Computer tried to boot using CD and searched for a few minutes but after that it started windows.

All other CDs of KUBUNTU & UBUNTU r working well!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 27, 2006)

HI Vishal and chesss......
When u all registered?
How much time it took?
Well I did the regis n 7th July, living in Uttranchal. i thnk tht It wll take much longer!
Hv to w8..

@Vishal
Impressed by ur Windows tweaking..


----------



## kalpik (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah. I recieved my copies yesterday (around a month since i ordered). They even sent ubuntu stickers this time!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2006)

@nitish_mythology
thnx buddy!  

I registered on 18th may and received yesterday. So it took more than a month...


----------



## sandeep_arsenal (Jun 28, 2006)

I got my Ubuntu cds yesterday.
HOWEVER THEY ARETN WORKIN.
IT BOOTS UP TO THE MAIN SCREEN AND THEN IT TAKES AGES TO LOAD ANY APPLICATION.
I TOOK ABOUT 3 Minutes to get to the first install screen and then i waited for a whole ten minutes and even then i didnt get to the timezone screen properly.
so i quit. any of u guys hav this problem??.
the cd works fine i windows though.
any app i try to open in linux takes about 5 misn and it is very unresponsive.
PLS HELP


----------



## mehulved (Jun 28, 2006)

Are you trying out live cd or you have installed Ubuntu?
How much RAM does your system have?


----------



## JGuru (Jun 28, 2006)

@Sandeep_arsenal, maybe your CD is corrupt. Can you give your System configuration info ? You may
 alo try booting with the another CD you have. If you have 256 MB or less RAM it would be slightly slow.


----------



## JGuru (Jul 3, 2006)

I got my Ubuntu & Kubuntu CDs today. They are working fine. Actually Ubuntu 6.0 loads faster than it's predecessor. 
They even have a Video featuring Nelson Mandela. Even the overall appearance looks cool.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 3, 2006)

I stuck a sticker on my CPU !


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 14, 2006)

I just wanna say that please dont order CDs just because they are free and only if u really need them. i have seen many people ordering Ubuntu Cds in huge numbers in the past and then wasting them like anything. It is not good.
Please dont misuse their resources.
Thanx.


----------



## rohandhruva (Jul 19, 2006)

Vishal Gupta : The edubuntu cd's are not live cds. They are only install cd's, since most edubuntu cds are used to install LTSP servers.

Phenom: *Extremely well said !!*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 19, 2006)

So how to install them?
R these EDUBUNTU CDs not bootable? coz I tried to boot using EDUBUNTU CD but none of them work.....


----------



## rohandhruva (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, the cd's are surely bootable. They can be installed only by the text install method. If the cd's dont boot at all, maybe you've recieved defective ones - try md5sum'ing them


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 19, 2006)

guys i recieved my pack of five ubuntu disks today & paid rs 50 for it.how to upgrade from the cd


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 19, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> guys i recieved my pack of five ubuntu disks today & *paid rs 50 for it*.how to upgrade from the cd


Why??? Its totally free....


----------



## JGuru (Jul 20, 2006)

@Gary, Use Synaptic Package Manager and get the updated source list, then you can  download tons of software.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Why??? Its totally free....


it came by courier in about 15 days so he said to give 50rs i.e 10rs per cd. no harm in giving 10rs if it comes early.

@Jguru
i got the desktop version upgrade is not possible


----------

